# HalloweenRadio.com



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I wanted to let everyone know that I put some music up via HalloweenRadio.com and Live365.

Go to http://www.HalloweenRadio.com to listen. You may have to sign up for a free live365 account to listen.

Thanks,

Larry


----------



## LHALLOW (Aug 10, 2004)

Thanks Larry!


----------



## BATFLY (Oct 2, 2004)

here's the direct link so you don't have to go through live 365's site. just copy and paste it into the play url in either winamp or window media player 

http://www.live365.com/play/324344?...unt=10&bitrate=256&now=1123193657794&pid=1120


----------



## Spectremaster (Oct 16, 2004)

Larry, Is this still a good "live365" feed. i was checking on "Live365" but could not remember the name of the station, I thought that i had it bookmarked but i'm not sure.
Thanks


----------



## Spats (Sep 21, 2006)

I'm curious to know too. I'm at work and can't listen to internet radio at the moment, but the only halloween radio stations I have found on live365 of any note are Musique Macabre and Hallows Gate. 

I'd like to hear more.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Hi,

Sorry. No feed this year. I have better plans for next year. Hopefully it will pan out.

Thanks.


----------

